

Ask HN: Keyboard shortcuts in web applications - notauser

I am looking for good advice on implementing keyboard shortcuts for web applications.<p>Unfortunately I'm drawing a blank on finding a standard set of expected behavior (although quite a few people recommend just copying gmail). Technically Firefox will let you emulate a desktop application pretty well, but IE and others won't, so options are pretty limited.<p>Has anyone found a good set of data about what users do/don't expect from heavy web applications and keyboard short cuts? Is it OK to accept that only power users will be working with shortcuts and bind things like ]-c as copy?<p>Right now I'm thinking of binding ] to bring up a shortcut options overlay that looks like http://revis.co.uk/shortcuts.png
======
gspyrou
You could take a look at Javascript jQuery Hotkeys Plugin
<http://code.google.com/p/js-hotkeys/>

~~~
notauser
I tried it out but none of the demos worked for me, which made me pretty wary.

